

Memwa: A complete C64 system emulated on an STM32 - unwind
http://www.staringlizard.com/index.php/projects/3-memwa#software

======
FrankenPC
I shot over there to see if they successfully implemented a software SID. No
joy.

~~~
Gracana
Oh I see, his emulator includes a hardware SID chip. When I read your comment
I thought you meant there was no sound at all. It would be really cool to
emulate it in software, but this solution isn't so bad.

------
kelvin0
SO great, I want to scream... This is awesome, you are the man!

------
dang
We changed the url from
[http://www.staringlizard.com/index.php/projects/3-memwa#imag...](http://www.staringlizard.com/index.php/projects/3-memwa#images)
because the current page seems to give the most background to the project.

